# When using Banshee, i cant copy music to ipod touch



## Fabagoo (Mar 12, 2011)

When trying to copy music to my ipod touch on banshee, it comes up with all errors saying "the mp3 format is not supported by the device, and no converter was found to convert it" im new to linux and this needs to be done ASAP as i am going on holiday tmmorow so any help would be much appreciated


----------



## justinal64 (Apr 2, 2011)

what version of banshee are you using ?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

are you following the following steps?

How to use Banshee to manage your iPod in Ubuntu – Simple Help


----------

